# Грыжа L5-S1 15 мм, онемение ягодиц, правой ноги и промежности. Помогите!



## Надежда Усть (5 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте! Мне 31год. В октябре 17г начала болеть правая нога, боли были тянущие. Не сидеть не лежать не могла. Сделала мрт в ноябре грыжа о.9см. Пролечилась амбулаторно- лизина эсценат, ксефокам, мовалис,сирдалуд,амитриптилин. Вроде бы прошло все. И весь декабрь-январь я жила без болей, онемений и тп.
Но 26.01.18 выходила из дома на работу и оступилась, нет я не упала, вся тяжесть ушла на левую ногу, а дама я большая(всего 130 кг) . Вообщем прострелило спину, день я не доработала, потому что не могла даже вздохнуть. На следующий день онемели ягодицы , левая стопа пятка мизинец. Не могу пройтись на носочках. И самое ужасное у меня онемели промежности. В туалет по маленькому только с усилием, по большому клизма или слабит. Сразу направили к н/х- однозначно операция. Но меня беспокоит то что меня не прооперировали сразу, а отправили сдавать анализы на операцию.

Снимки не могу выложить. Вот описание последнего мрт от 01.02.2018
Задняя медиальная грыжа l5s1 размером до 1.5см, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон., суживая их, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка.
Задняя диффузная протрузия диска l4l5 размером до 0.2 см.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи до 0.6 см.
Сигнал от структур спинного мозга по т1 и т2 не изменен.
На границе зоны сканирования определяется передняя клиновидная деформация тела Th12 позвонка( высота в передних отделах до 2.2 см , в задних 3.0 см) старый стабильный компрессионный перелом.
Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне грыжи.

Боли были страшные дней пять, сейчас остается онемение стопы, ягодиц , промежности. Болей нет вообще. Устает спина в районе копчика и онемение там же. Сейчас пью сирдалуд, амитриптилин, ксеыокам в/м и мелоксика в/м.
ПОМОГИТЕ. ЭТО НА ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ?!!!


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2018)

@Надежда Усть, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
По какой причине не можете разместить снимки МРТ?
Где Вы проживаете?


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Фев 2018)

@La murr, проживаю в Волгограде. А снимки пока на диске, а я с телефона. Комп сломался.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Так оперировали или нет?


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Нет. Только готовлюсь... сдаю анализы. Послезавтра будет известно, когда операция...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Все будет хорошо. Главное сразу после операции лечение радикулопатии.


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо доктор! Мы тоже всей семьей надеемся, что все будет хорошо.. а что за лечение и где можно прочитать!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Все обсудим, сейчас надо успокоится и приготовиться


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Фев 2018)

О Боже как страшно, но я стараюсь взять себя в руки..спасииииибо

А ещееее Федор Петрович, скажите а могут отказать в операции из за веса. Все таки я дама не маленькая (всего 130 кг)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Сделают, у них есть крепкий стол и длинный скальпель.


Надежда Усть написал(а):


> О Боже как страшно, но я стараюсь взять себя в руки..спасииииибо


Это не страшно.
Это обидно, но это обида на себя, а так как мы себя любим, то обида маленькая. А крупная девушка легко   справляется с мелкими проблемами!


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, за поддержку! Я обязательно справлюсь.


----------



## Надежда Усть (7 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, подскажите болей нет вообще уже никаких. Только онемение, но везде также. Это хорошо или плохо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2018)

А слабость на писать и какать?
И слабость если ходить на пятках и носках?


----------



## Надежда Усть (8 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да это все есть. На пятках хожу, а на носках нет .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2018)

И что тянете! Зачем сомневаетесь!
Хотите, на колени встану!
Вы уже инвалид, Вам от операции хуже не будет.
Бегом на операцию!

Нам ещё год потом все восстанавливать!


----------



## Надежда Усть (16 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ну вот я после операции. Прошло все хорошо. Уже хожу , даже не хромаю. Онемение еще есть, но зато мне кажется я чувствую когда хочу в туалет, но все равно нужно потужится.

Это по маленькому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Все будет хорошо.
Успели.
Что делаете для восстановления?


----------



## Надежда Усть (17 Фев 2018)

Сегодня второй день после операции. Делают уколы. Прозерин назначали. Хожу , не залеживаюсь.  А что еще нужно доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Все хорошо. Прозерин колят.


----------



## Надежда Усть (17 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Прозерин да в/м с сегодняшнего дня. Антибиотики пирацетам витамины колят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Я и говорю, все хорошо.
Дальше, как вариант, посмотрите что и как на сайте:

*Упражнения после операции на позвоночнике по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи диска *
22. *Упражнения первого месяца* 
23. *Упражнения второго месяца* 
24. *Упражнения третьего месяца* 
25. *Упражнения после операции на шейном отделе позвоночника* 
*Рекомендации для пациентов, оперированных на поясничном отделе позвоночника*
26. *Первая неделя после операции* 
27. *Первый месяц после операции* 
28. *Второй и третий месяц после операции*


----------



## Надежда Усть (17 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ага спасиб

Федор Петрович огромное спасибо за поддержку.! Я все обязательно прочитаю. По возможности буду выполнять. Дай Бог Вам здоровья всего самого светлого!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Спасибо. Доброе слово, оно и доктору приятно.
 Сообщайте что и как.


----------



## Надежда Усть (17 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо. Если вы не против я буду писать все свои достижения. А я очень уверена и надеюсь, что они будут. Еще раз спасибо. Пускай заочно , но вы меня очень поддержали и придали какой то уверенности. Спасииибо.


----------



## Надежда Усть (25 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спасибо. Доброе слово, оно и доктору приятно.
> Сообщайте что и как.


Федор Петрович, здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос? За все время болезни мне не ставили катетер? Его обязательно нужно ставить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Так это же, счастье!
Не нужно.


----------



## Надежда Усть (25 Фев 2018)

Спасибо. И еще вопрос прозерин как долго нужно колоть?
По ночам просыпаюсь от того, что в пятке и в промежности что дергает. Раньше вообще ничегт не чувствовала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Месяц, потом нейромидин.


----------



## Надежда Усть (2 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Месяц, потом нейромидин.


Здравствуйте. Вот я и дома. Вчера сняли швы. Хожу, занимаюсь дома . Прописали прозерин в/м один раз и нейромультивитамин- 10 дней.
Нооооооо электростимуляции у нас нет. И я нахожусь в депрессии


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2018)

@Надежда Усть, здравствуйте!
Полезная информация для Вас.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2018)

Можно купить в инете.
Совершенно не от чего переживать.


----------



## Надежда Усть (2 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно купить в инете.
> Совершенно не от чего переживать.


Посмотрю. Спасибо

Такой пойдет
*Описание*
Аппарат представляет собой две контурные пластины из экологического силикона, прикладываемые к проблемным зонам тела, и эргономичный пульт управления, позволяющий плавно регулировать напряжение и частоту колебаний. 5 автоматических и ручных режимов позволят выбрать наиболее подходящий режим электростимуляции для достижения наилучших результатов с учетом симптомов и потребностей пользователя. Работает прибор от сменных автономных элементов питания, он компактен и удобен в использовании. Силиконовые электроды прикрепляются к коже с помощью специального геля, что не требует необходимости придерживать их руками, позволяя эксплуатировать устройство, занимаясь своими делами. Колебания прибора активируют собственные низкочастотные импульсы организма, привлекая их к совместной борьбе с тем или иным недугом, что и обеспечивает эффективный результат. Миостимулятор ( PANGAO PG-2602A ) применяется при заболеваниях нервной системы, остеохондрозе, заболеваниях суставов, параличах, нарушениях работы сердечнососудистой системы, воспалительных процессах в организме. Низкая частота также используется для лечения травм , рассасывания тромбов, электростимуляции мышц, когда это необходимо. Прибор, кроме всего прочего, имеет применение и в косметологии, используясь в качестве лечебно-профилактического массажа. Низкочастотное воздействие улучшает состояние кожи, разглаживает морщины и рубцы, приводит мышцы в тонус, способствуя их росту и выделению лишних накоплений в жировой клетчатке. Техника постановки электродов Размещение биполярных электродов должно обеспечивать стимуляцию групп мышц, таких, например, как группа мышц, отвечающая за сгибание или разгибание конечностей. В двигательной точке каждой мышцы или группы мышц размещаются электроды одинакового размера. Двухфазные симметричные, среднечастотные и биполярные интерференционные токи обычно применяются по биполярной методике. В аппарате по этой методике можно использовать TENS и FES. Все рабочие поверхности и вещества, контактирующие с телом, поставляемые с аппаратом, не вызывают аллергических реакций и соответствуют стандарту ISO 10993-1. Электроды должны соприкасаться только с неповрежденной поверхностью кожи, соблюдая ограничение по времени конкретного воздействия. При соблюдении вышеперечисленных условий, не существует риска вредного воздействия на ткани и клетки и возникновения каких-либо аллергических реакций. Противопоказания К применению - Не


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2018)

Сколько стоит?


----------



## Надежда Усть (2 Мар 2018)

2500 называется Миостимулятор Pangao PG-2602A


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2018)

Пойдёт.


----------



## Надежда Усть (2 Мар 2018)

Спасибо. В понедельник купим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2018)

Напомните, покажу как ставить электроды .


----------



## Надежда Усть (2 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо. Спасиииибо огромное огромное Вам!


----------



## Надежда Усть (5 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните, покажу как ставить электроды .


Здравствуйте, Федор Петрович! Ну подскажите как правильно ставить электроды


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

4 электрода?


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, два.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

1 электрод на поясницу, другой на голень спереди, для нерва.
Затем 1 электрод на голень свету и второй снизу , для мышцы.


----------



## Надежда Усть (6 Мар 2018)

А для мышцы тоже спереди ставить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Да.


----------



## Надежда Усть (21 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 4 электрода?


Здравствуйте, Федор Петрович! 
Пишу . Состояние мое удовлетворительное. Нога работает. Онемение по ноге частично сходит. Могу встать немного на носочки, до этого нога падала.
Ноооо с функциями тазовых органов дела обстоят хуже... все стоит на месте. Еще и опущение мочевого, вообще теперь в туалет страшно ходить, тужишься и кажется что он совсем упадет...


----------



## Надежда Усть (11 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да.


Здравствуйте. Скажите а как ставить электроды из 4х штук для стимуляции нерва и мышцы. Заранее спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2018)

1 электрод на поясницу, другой на голень спереди, для нерва.
Затем 1 электрод на голень сверху и второй снизу, для мышцы.


----------

